# Dyn-DNS, Port Forwarding



## cyberspeed (21. Juni 2004)

HI also ich hab folgendes problem:

mein webserver  jetzt soweit, das wenn ich im netzwerk die ip des servers (192.168.123.125) eingebe die seite angezeigt wird...

1. ich hab jetzt in nem anderen thrad gelesen: "Eigentlich nur beim Router ein Port Forwarding (Port 80) auf deinen Webserver machen."

IP-Forwarding gibts bei meinem Router leider nicht.. - oder es heißt nur anders, auf jeden fall find ich das net..

2. hab mich jetzt bei dyn-dns angemeldet... was genau soll ich da machen?

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...


----------



## gothic ghost (21. Juni 2004)

Vielleicht hilft dir dieses weiter, 
und hast du vielleicht  "Static Route" und/oder "Virtual Server"?


----------



## cyberspeed (21. Juni 2004)

das hab ich mir schon durchgelesen...

jup hab virtual server...

hab jetzt:

service port:80
ip: 192.168.123.125 (server)

bei allen die jedoch außerhalb des netzwerkes darauf zugreifen steht:




> Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden.
> Die gewünschte Seite ist zurzeit nicht verfügbar. Möglicherweise sind technische Schwierigkeiten aufgetreten oder Sie sollten die Browsereinstellungen überprüfen.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...




"Das Tool das die IP bei der Stange hält gibt es hier."
das geht auf win98 leider net...

aber bei meinem router hab ich was gefunden:

Dynamic DNS
DDNS Enable 
Provider  DynDNS.org(Dynamic)
Host Name  --> cyberspeed.homeip.net
Username / E-mail  --> cws
Password / Key  --> ok


woran könnts liegen?

--> http://cyberspeed.homeip.net/
(wird auf meinen router weitergeleitet (zugewiesen: 213.153.47.10)


----------



## gothic ghost (22. Juni 2004)

Du brauchst auch eine statische Route die auf den Virtual Server
verweist. 
Menüpunkt " Routing " ?
DynDNS:
Kannst du denn im Router kontrollieren ob die Verbindung
hergestellt ist ?
Hier gibt es ein  Javaprogi, geht somit auch bei Win98 
Damit läßt sich besser kontrollieren ob eine Verbindung besteht
oder nicht.


----------



## cyberspeed (22. Juni 2004)

ne routing gibts net..

bei mir gibts:

Status
Toolbox
Primary Setup
DHCP Server
Virtual Server
Special Applications
DDNS
SNMP
Packet Filter
Miscellaneous Items

(U.S. Robotics Broadband Router)

das mit dyndns im router geht eh gut...
hab mal nachgeschaut.. is immer die aktuelle ip...



> Du brauchst auch eine statische Route die auf den Virtual Server



Is das net das Virtual Server ? -->

ID        Service Ports                   Server IP 
1          80                                      192.168.123.125


----------



## gothic ghost (22. Juni 2004)

Hast du mehrere Rechner und DHCP aktiviert ?
Wenn ja, mit welchem IP-Pool ? z.B. 
192.168.123. *1 bis 125* 
Wenn die x.x.x.125 dabei ist, dann gib deinem Sever z.B. x.x.x.128
Eine MAC Adresse eingetragen ?


----------



## cyberspeed (22. Juni 2004)

DHCP Server Enable 
IP Pool Starting Address  = 100
IP Pool Ending Address  = 199
Domain Name  = leer


----------



## gothic ghost (22. Juni 2004)

Gebe deinem Server z.B. die IP 192.168.123. 99,
1. auf dem Rechner
2. Eintrag im Router.

PS. Welchen Webserver hast du, Apache !?


----------



## cyberspeed (22. Juni 2004)

KF Web Server

wie mach ich das? bis jetz vergibt der router die ip's... (jedoch immer gleich..)


----------



## gothic ghost (22. Juni 2004)

Auf deinem Server unter Netzwerkeigenschaften ->
TCP/IP deine Netzwerkkarte -> Eigenschaften -> Ip Adresse ->
IP-Adresse festlegen 192.168.123.99
Gateway = IP deines Router
DNS Server = IP deines Router
Diese IP trägst du dann unter Virtual Server im Router ein.
Ob du in deinem KF Web Server Einstellungen machen mußt
weiß ich nicht, kenne ihn nicht.


----------



## cyberspeed (22. Juni 2004)

hmm ich kapier des net..

hab jetzt:
server hat ip xxx99 (hat internet und is im netzwerk)
dyndns = ip dem router von meinem provider zugewiesen wurde
router: vurtual server: port 80 auf ip xxx99

und wenn ich http://cyberspeed.homeip.net/ in meinem netzwerk aufruf, wird auch die seite des servers angzeigt...

was mach ich falsch?


----------



## gothic ghost (22. Juni 2004)

Probiere doch mal das Javaprogramm aus und deaktiviere
DynDNS im Router.
Vielleicht mußt du aber auch den Web-Server konfigurieren,
z.B Port und IP Adresse, es wird doch eine Konfigerations-Datei geben,
oder ein Webinterface über einen Browser.


----------



## cyberspeed (22. Juni 2004)

was mus ich unter setup eingeben? (jup update)

glaub kaum das ich beim server nochwas einstellen muss, weil auf allen anderen pc's im netzerk gehts einwandfrei...

einfach die ip des servers eingeben...


des komische is nur beim router is die ip:

Item                  WAN                Status               Note 
Remaining Lease Time        167:59:55  
IP Address                               10.177.63.244   
Subnet Mask                            255.255.248.0   
Gateway                                    10.177.56.1   
Domain Name Server            10.16.12.5, 213.153.32.129   

Item Peripheral Status Note 
Dial-up Modem Not ready   (ich hab über kabel)
Printer Not ready    

also ip: 10.177.63.244 
und überall anders (in nem stammchat von mir, und bei dem jup Updater)
steht : 213.153.41.170

also bald geb ich's auf..


----------

